# Just-for-fun betta contest



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

This is not an official bettafish.com contest!​
Hello everyone! Here is a contest just for fun (no prizes sorry)! 
Here are the rules:
use your best picture of your betta
one betta entry per person
you may post no more than 3 pictures
*Contest Ends 10/22

HAVE FUN!!!
*
​


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellis wants to enter the contest!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

*goes to search through her gallery*


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Ellis is Very Pretty


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Little Aurora


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Catladywithafish said:


> Ellis is Very Pretty



Thank you . Aurora is very pretty too


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

This is my Darryl  Yes, they're the same fish - he just has an awesome color sheen to him that's hard to capture that I managed to in the last 2 pics.


----------



## millersrepairshop (Jul 30, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> This is my Darryl  Yes, they're the same fish - he just has an awesome color sheen to him that's hard to capture that I managed to in the last 2 pics.
> 
> I love the color change. Very beautiful!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

*This is Cyril!*

My HM =)


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

my EE Q-Tip!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> This is my Darryl  Yes, they're the same fish - he just has an awesome color sheen to him that's hard to capture that I managed to in the last 2 pics.


You sure that's the same fish? ;-) He's beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's one of my boy, Pip! I'll try to get more, better pics of him. He's my newest guy, and he has the best personality. Love this fish!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes Hollyk, he's most definitely the same fish


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Each of the Betta our so pretty. Love each of their colors. Sadly I wish to remove Aurora from the contest. She died yesterday.


----------



## millersrepairshop (Jul 30, 2013)

Catladywithafish said:


> Each of the Betta our so pretty. Love each of their colors. Sadly I wish to remove Aurora from the contest. She died yesterday.


Very sorry to hear about your loss catlady. :-(
I vote she stats in contest as she was entered before her passing, but I understand if you rather pull her out. It's a "just for fun" contest anyway.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> Yes Hollyk, he's most definitely the same fish


I know, I was joking.  He is beautiful. I don't know if I've ever seen a betta whose color changed quite so much from a different angle. Gorgeous!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Catladywithafish said:


> Each of the Betta our so pretty. Love each of their colors. Sadly I wish to remove Aurora from the contest. She died yesterday.


Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss of Aurora. I remember reading about her on a different thread and hoping she would make it. Fry can be so difficult to care for. She was a beautiful girl, and I second the vote that she remain in the contest, if that's okay with you.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Aurora catlady! =( 

I third the motion to keep her in the contest! =) She will live on in memory! =)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww I'm sorry to hear about Aurora  she was very pretty I would like to see her stay in the contest too.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

This is Leroy


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful photos kjnewcome! Leroy i stunning! Love the name too!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

terribly sorry about arora if you wish to remove her that is ok with me


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you, every one


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

tank gurl said:


> beautiful photos kjnewcome! Leroy i stunning! Love the name too!


thank you!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Here's one of my boy, Pip! I'll try to get more, better pics of him. He's my newest guy, and he has the best personality. Love this fish!


 pip looks just like malibu only malibu is a split tail


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Malibu's pretty, too! I think Pip is a little bluer than Malibu. Your Malibu has such a deep, lovely shade of green. I just love my Pip, though- I've grown quite attached to him. He's such a fun, friendly betta. :-D


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

malibu is very iridescent the flash makes him look green


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay, same with Pip! I love that iridescence! :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

This is my new boy, Montego.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

alright the contest is now *OVER* i will announce the winners in about an hour.:nicefish:


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

So excited!!!!))


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay! cant wait!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Waiting excitedly!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

:nicefish:

let me just say this was one of the hardest decisions ive ever made but here are the results.... (sorry for the delay i had soccer practice)
1st place- kjnewcome with Leroy 
2nd place- ponyjumper101 with montego 
3rd place- Tiffianyp with Darryl 
congrats to everyone you all had magnificent betta fish


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Woot 3rd  Congrats to everyone!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats everyone! You all have unique and beautiful fish! I just had to go back and remind myself who was who, and noticed Montego's bubble nest in the photo. Looks like a happy dude! You thinking of breeding him, PonyJumper? Not that I need anymore bettas. lol But these guys all look like fish that I would happily take home! ;-)


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats everyone!! =))


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yay! Second place! Everyone's bettas were beautiful and you are all winners!


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Glory said:


> :nicefish:
> 
> let me just say this was one of the hardest decisions ive ever made but here are the results.... (sorry for the delay i had soccer practice)
> 1st place- kjnewcome with Leroy
> ...


Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! I never win, I'm so excited! :-D


----------



## millersrepairshop (Jul 30, 2013)

Congrats to Leroy.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

awww contest is over. =( XD


----------

